# My Easter Knife



## robert flynt (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks to Scott I was able to complete it before Easter.
Olive wood handle in a modified pursion style with hand carved ball for pommel.
W2 knife blade steel with differential heat treat to create hamon line that looks like clouds and hand filed vine and thorn on spine.
Nickle/silver double guard.
Blood jasper spacer to represent the blood of Christ.
Nickle/ silver spacer with vine and thorn file work to represent the crown of thorns.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2014)

VERY cool Knife!!!!!!


----------



## SENC (Apr 16, 2014)

Amazing work, Robert. Wow!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 16, 2014)

WOW !!! that's a show piece. Beautiful work !!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2014)

Beautiful work as always Robert. Very attractive knife.


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow! Thats awesome! Love the knife and the idea!


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm blown away - that is too cool!


----------



## Molokai (Apr 16, 2014)

I am speechless. Outstanding work!!!!!


----------



## Sprung (Apr 16, 2014)

Outstanding work! I'm blown away! There's not a thing about that knife that I don't like! I really like all the representative symbols you were able to incorporate into it.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 16, 2014)

Very cool! I never tire of seeing your handiwork!


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone, It is very gratifying to hear the nice comment on the completed work I love doing! Am working on a display stand for the it now.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 16, 2014)

Well Happy Easter to you Robert. Spectacular.

Ray


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2014)

whoa....now that is a sweet knife. Great job!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 16, 2014)

Robert that is a sweet knife. I like everything you have done with it. I have done a lot of research on using stone and love the Blood Jasper. Was the stone already cut or do you have the lapidary equipment to work stone? I would like to use stone in the future but dont have a diamond saw.


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 16, 2014)

That is a beautiful piece!!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Apr 16, 2014)

Awesome knife Robert!! I just love that cloud hamon! So cool!

That stone makes me think...my grandfather has a water cooled diamond saw he used for cutting glass when he was doing stained glass. Would this work for cutting stone?


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Robert that is a sweet knife. I like everything you have done with it. I have done a lot of research on using stone and love the Blood Jasper. Was the stone already cut or do you have the lapidary equipment to work stone? I would like to use stone in the future but dont have a diamond saw.


If you go to Jantz knife supply or some of the other knife supply co. like Masecraft supply you can find some stock that is ground up stone bonded back together with acrylic gem resin.It's 85% natural stone ore and 15% acrylic. It is much easier to work and you don't need lapidary tools.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> Awesome knife Robert!! I just love that cloud hamon! So cool!
> 
> That stone makes me think...my grandfather has a water cooled diamond saw he used for cutting glass when he was doing stained glass. Would this work for cutting stone?


Yes it should but it work very well for cutting mother of pearl too. Go to www. masecraftsupply.com and look at their Recon Stone. You can cut it with a metal cutting band saw and it is easy to drill.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful knife Robert. I can't believe yo got that much done that fast. I just can't quit looking at all the detail...


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks Scott, You don't mind pushing when you love what your doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

